# Ruby passed away :(



## PepnFluff (Dec 2, 2010)

I know I'm not on here often but I got Ruby when I was here so thought it only right to inform RO. Anyway I was away for a couple of days and it seems that in those few days some flies found Rubes butt I got home today and it would seem she was very lethargic. got some dexalyte into her and got a friend to take me to the vet who had a look and said it looked like the little maggots were about 1 day old and that she hadn't had much success in fly strike where it had effected their control over their legs so recommended her to be euthanised. She was an amazing little rabbit, very stroppy but adorable and cheeky. Poor Fluffy has outlasted 3 wives now, he appears to be the Hugh Hefner of the rabbit world haha, I chose to have her cremated at our councils animal crematorium, she'll be sorely missed my poppet


----------



## Nela (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm very sorry I never realized it could be that quick...Binky freeRuby.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 2, 2010)

I am so sorry. It's so sad. :rip:


----------



## jujub793 (Dec 2, 2010)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 2, 2010)

We're so sorry for your loss of Ruby. Goodbye little girl and binky free.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Ruby. Fly strike is such a horrible thing. Poor Fluffy - hope he's doing OK

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm sorry Phoebe.

Binky free Ruby. ink iris:


----------



## pla725 (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. I lost a rabbit to fly strike many years ago and that still bothers me.


----------



## JimD (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry 

Binkie free, Ruby!
We'll see you on the other side.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Jaded (Dec 3, 2010)

:rip:
That is so sad, I lost my pet rabbit to fly strike in January, just after her first birthday.


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone, means a lot to know that people care  I feel dreadful, binky free ray:


----------

